# does wild parsnip negatively affect honey?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Just finished reading 'natural beekeeping' and the author suggests that honey that might have been made from certain plants, including wild parsnip, poison oak, poison ivy, etc, could be dangerous for humans to consume.

We are swamped with wild parsnip! Nasty stuff that is taking over everywhere around here.

Any insights? What do you think?


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not sure how you could tell where they've been. Ours are working the heck out of clover right now, but who's to say what else they might work. Might be that poison ivy honey or hemlock honey or the pollen from them could make a person ill, I'm not sure how you could tell where it came from though.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

They do not work it enough to make any impact to your honey. Most years they never touch the stuff.


----------

